# Blood Work From Today 11/7



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Seen the cancer specialist he ran blood work he said everything looks good but 4 things are either low or high not by much so I guess that's why everything looks good.

ANC was 7.4 says high next to it and the last time he ran it was 6.6 Range is 1.5-6.5

Gran% was 79.9 says high Range is 39.0-78.0

Lymph% was 14.2 says low Range is 15.0-40.0

MCHC was 30.9 says low Range is 32.0-35.9

Should I be worried about those numbers or am I good like the doctor says.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry...I don't know what those labs refer to. They aren't traditional thyroid labs.


----------

